# Bayless vs. Rachel Ray



## benrias (May 2, 2003)

Ok...this is actually about Rick Bayless' daughter Lanie. It looked like she just did her first solo demo on One Plate at a Time. Her few minutes of demo (paletas: popsicles) was excellent and informative.

Compare that to the Rechel and wow! Even a first timer can present a recipe better than she!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Lanie Bayless practically grew up on television. Her dad is first-rate on camera. Did you know he's been a special guest here at Chef Talk? Check out the Special Guest Archives; there's a whole forum from when he was here taking questions.


----------



## foodie5951 (Apr 19, 2008)

How do you access the archives, every time someone suggests checking out the archives, i try but fail - please instruct us.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Rick Bayless archived ChefTalk Forum.

dan


----------

